# Rihanna plant schwanger zu werden!



## Mandalorianer (24 Nov. 2010)

*Ein Baby mit Matt Kemp?
Rihanna plant schwanger zu werden!​*

Sängerin Rihanna (22) denkt darüber nach schwanger zu werden. Hat sie sich etwa von ihrer guten Freundin Katy Perry (26) anstecken lassen? Die kann es ja kaum erwarten von ihrem Mann Russell Brand (35) endlich ein Kind zu bekommen.Oder hat Pink (31) sie dazu inspiriert? Die „Funhouse"-Sängerin ließ ja kürzlich erst verlauten, dass sie ein Mädchen erwartet.

Was auch immer der Grund für Rihannas Überlegungen ist, sie ist dem Gedanken an Nachwuchs jedenfalls keinesfalls abgeneigt. „Ich mache das nicht von einem bestimmten Alter abhängig. Es könnte nächstes Jahr passieren oder auch erst in zehn Jahren. Irgendwann, wenn es sich richtig anfühlt“, sagte sie dem amerikanischen Magazin Interview, „Ich meine, ich habe noch eine Menge zu erledigen, bevor ich bereit bin Kinder zu bekommen. Aber wenn die Zeit gekommen ist, werde ich es wissen.“

Genau wie Pink, bei der es jedoch nicht geklappt hat, hofft Rihanna allerdings, dass sie kein Mädchen bekommen wird: „Wenn ich eine Tochter bekäme, würde sie wahrscheinlich eine richtige Rebellin werden. Das wäre wie ein ganzes Bündel schlechtes Karma“, lacht sie und weiß auch schon, wo sie ihre Kinder am liebsten großziehen würde: „Natürlich auf Barbados!“ 

*Na dann mal los 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (24 Nov. 2010)

Dann sollte sie mit ihrem Plan mal bei mir vorbeikommen, der Guten kann geholfen werden


----------



## Q (24 Nov. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Dann sollte sie mit ihrem Plan mal bei mir vorbeikommen, der Guten kann geholfen werden




rofl3 auf die Idee kommen bestimmt noch mehr Jungs  :thx:


----------



## FCB_Cena (24 Nov. 2010)

Sie plant schwanger zu werden... wie das klingt...


----------



## Max100 (25 Nov. 2010)

eh, planen kann man viel, auf die Ausführung kommt es an!


----------



## eibersberger (25 Nov. 2010)

wer ist Matt Kemp?


----------



## Mandalorianer (25 Nov. 2010)

*Matt Kemp ist ein "Major League Baseball Outfielder" bei den Los Angeles Dodgers. 

Gruss Gollum*


----------

